# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Mustafa Mohammed 1week out

## wael

Go to :
http://milossarcev.com/board/index.php?topic=1971.0

Mustafa is much better than last week at German championship, but still not full or hard as before.

----------


## imann

Can't check it out without registering..............

----------


## wael

> Can't check it out without registering..............


It easy to Registering, it just take a minute....

----------


## rruhl

> Can't check it out without registering..............


....

----------


## wael

Im sure that Mustafa is planing to peak at the Europian Grand Prix, like lats year.......

----------


## ibiza69

he still looks a little soft in those pics, but he always shows up dialed in, so i guess we'll have to see at the O. great pics btw

----------


## anabolicwannabe

his legs are like.. wow.

----------


## Maraxus

Ok ibiza, we get the point  :Wink: 


His legs are just amazing.

----------


## ibiza69

:Shoot:  lol, sorry for some reason it wouldn't load, so i just kept pressing submit, so i'll just flame myself
OK fixed it lol

----------


## markas214

Yeah those legs are freaky. While I'd love to have legs like that I just would hate not being able to wear jeans anymore.

----------

